# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  (40 صفة تميّز بها سماحة الشيخ/ عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-) رواها مدير مكتبه: الشيخ/ محمد الموسى -رحمه الله-.

## أبو زارع المدني

.

(40 صفة تميّز بها سماحة الشيخ/ عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-)
رواها مدير مكتبه: الشيخ/ محمد الموسى -رحمه الله-.
ذكر الشيخ محمد الموسى في كتاب:
"جوانب من سيرة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله"
(أربعون) صفة من الصفات التي تميّز بها سماحة الشيخ/ عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-، لا تكاد تجتمع في رجل واحد إلا في القليل النادر.

قال -رحمه الله-: من أبرز تلك الصفات مايلي:

1- الإخلاص لله تعالى -ولا نزكي على الله أحدًا- فهو لا يبتغي بعمله حمدًا من أحد، ولا جزاء ولا شكورًا.

2- التواضع الجمّ، مع مكانته العالية، ومنزلته العلمية.

3- الحلم العجيب الذي يصل فيه إلا حدّ لا يصدقه إلا من رآه عليه.

4- الجَلَد والتحمّل والطاقة العجيبة؛ حتى مع كبر سنه.

5- الأدب المتناهي والذوق المرهف.

6- الكرم والسخاء الذي لا يدانيه فيه أحد في زمانه فيما أعلم، وذلك في شتّى أنواع الكرم والسخاء، سواء بالمال أو بالوقت، أو الراحة، أو العلم، أو الإحسان، أو الشفاعات، أو العفو، أو الخُلُق، ونحو ذلك.

7- السكينة العجيبة التي تغشاه، وتغشى مجلسه، ومن يخالطه.

8- الذاكرة القوية التي تزيد مع تقدمه في السن.

9- الهمة العالية، والعزيمة القوية التي لا تستصعب شيئًا، ولا يهولها أمر من الأمور.

10- العدل في الأحكام سواء مع المخالفين أو الموافقين.

11- الثبات على المبدأ، وعلى الحق.

12- سعة الأفق.

13- بُعْد النظر.

14- التجدد؛ فهو -دائمًا- يتجدّد، ويواكب الأحداث، ويُحسن التعامل مع المتغيرات.

15- الثقة العظيمة بالله -جلّ وعلا-.

16- الزهد بالدنيا، سواء بالمال أو الجاه، أو المنصب، أو الثناء، أو غير ذلك.

17- الحرص على تطبيق السنة بحذافيرها، فلا يكاد يعلم سُنّة ثابتة إلا عمل بها.

18- بشاشة الوجه، وطلاقة المحيا.

19- الصبر بأنواعه المتعددة من صبر على الناس، وصبر على المرض، وصبر على تحمل الأعباء، إلى غير ذلك.

20- المراعاة التامة لأدب الحديث، والمجلس، ونحوها من الآداب.

21- الوفاء المنقطع النظير لمشايخه، وأصدقائه، ومعارفه.

22- صلة الأرحام.

23- القيام بحقوق الجيران.

24- عفة اللسان.

25- لم أسمعه أو أسمع عنه أنه مدح نفسه، أو انتقص أحدا، أو عاب طعامًًا، أو استكثر شيئًا قدمه للناس، أو نهر خادمًا.

26- وكان لا يقبل الخبر إلا من ثقة.

27- يحسن الظن بالناس.

28- قليل الكلام، كثير الصمت.

29- كثير الدعاء والذكر.

30- لا يرفع صوته بالضحك.

31- كثير البكاء إذا سمع القرآن، أو قُرئ عليه سيرة لأحد العلماء، أو شيء يتعلق بتعظيم القرآن والسنة.

32- يقبل الهدية، ويكافئ عليها.

33- يحب المساكين، ويحنو عليهم، ويتلذذ بالأكل معهم.

34- يحافظ على الوقت أشدّ المحافظة.

35- يشجع على الخير، ويحضّ عليه.

36- لا يحسد أحدًا على نعمة ساقها الله إليه.

37- لا يحقد على أحد، بل يقابل الإساءة بالإحسان.

38- معتدل في مأكله ومشربه.

39- دقيق في المواعيد.

40- كان متفائلاً، ومحبّا للفأل.

____________
المصدر: "جوانب من سيرة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله - رواية الشيخ محمد بن موسى الموسى مدير مكتب الشيخ (39-41)".

.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله شيخنا رحمة واسعة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله العلامة ابن باز؛ لقد كان إمامًا.

----------

